# Meglio cornuta che zitella



## barblu (22 Marzo 2012)

ciao a tutte.
Sono il perfetto esempio della cornuta che si tiene le corna pur di non perdere il suo meraviglioso fidanzato.
Mi chiamo Luisa e Pietro mi ha sempre tradito. 
Dopo averlo negato svariate volte, alla fine ha ammesso tutto. 
E io ho deciso di perdonarlo.
Ho deciso di raccontare la mia storia sul mio blog http://megliocornutachezitella.wordpress.com


----------



## The Cheater (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> ciao a tutte.
> Sono il perfetto esempio della cornuta che si tiene le corna pur di non perdere il suo meraviglioso fidanzato.
> Mi chiamo Luisa e Pietro mi ha sempre tradito.
> Dopo averlo negato svariate volte, alla fine ha ammesso tutto.
> ...


e "meglio mignotta che bruttarella", non era pure carino??? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2012)

*Brava*

Continua così....!!!!


----------



## Kid (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> ciao a tutte.
> Sono il perfetto esempio della cornuta che si tiene le corna pur di non perdere il suo meraviglioso fidanzato.
> Mi chiamo Luisa e Pietro mi ha sempre tradito.
> Dopo averlo negato svariate volte, alla fine ha ammesso tutto.
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> ciao a tutte.
> Sono il perfetto esempio della cornuta che si tiene le corna pur di non perdere il suo meraviglioso fidanzato.
> Mi chiamo Luisa e Pietro mi ha sempre tradito.
> Dopo averlo negato svariate volte, alla fine ha ammesso tutto.
> ...


annamo bene.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (22 Marzo 2012)

"..................Lui mi ama e anche se mi ha tradita innumerevoli volte adesso sta con me.
Alla faccia di tutte quelle che lui si e' fatto e che volevano portarmelo via................"
Davanti ad un amore cosi' cose mi fa a non togliersi il cappello?
(Sfido io,prova ad infilare un cappello ad un alce nel periodo degli amori.....),
Portartelo via?!?
E' l'unica cosa che nessuna mai avrebbe voluto fare di quel tanghero,cosa se ne fanno di uno che si scopa anche gli ossibuchi?
Tientelo stretto,guai a chi te lo tocca!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> "..................Lui mi ama e anche se mi ha tradita innumerevoli volte adesso sta con me.
> Alla faccia di tutte quelle che lui si e' fatto e che volevano portarmelo via................"
> Davanti ad un amore cosi' cose mi fa a non togliersi il cappello?
> (Sfido io,prova ad infilare un cappello ad un alce nel periodo degli amori.....),
> ...


Quoto:up:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> ciao a tutte.
> Sono il perfetto esempio della cornuta che si tiene le corna pur di non perdere il suo meraviglioso fidanzato.
> Mi chiamo Luisa e Pietro mi ha sempre tradito.
> Dopo averlo negato svariate volte, alla fine ha ammesso tutto.
> ...


Ma perchè zitella?
Sei brutta
sei antipatica
sei frigida
BHo?

Fossi io:
Meglio zoccolona che cornutona
scusa eh!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> ciao a tutte.
> Sono il perfetto esempio della cornuta che si tiene le corna pur di non perdere il suo meraviglioso fidanzato.
> Mi chiamo Luisa e Pietro mi ha sempre tradito.
> Dopo averlo negato svariate volte, alla fine ha ammesso tutto.
> ...


Secondo me dovresti pensarci bene, e poi decidere di lasciarlo e trovarne uno che vada bene per te...

Hiv


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> ciao a tutte.
> Sono il perfetto esempio della cornuta che si tiene le corna pur di non perdere il suo meraviglioso fidanzato.
> Mi chiamo Luisa e Pietro mi ha sempre tradito.
> Dopo averlo negato svariate volte, alla fine ha ammesso tutto.
> ...


Admin...a forza di spantegare il link del mio blog in giro...vedi che succede?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> ciao a tutte.
> Sono il perfetto esempio della cornuta che si tiene le corna pur di non perdere il suo meraviglioso fidanzato.
> Mi chiamo Luisa e Pietro mi ha sempre tradito.
> Dopo averlo negato svariate volte, alla fine ha ammesso tutto.
> ...


E quindi sei qui...per?


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E quindi sei qui...per?


pubblicizzare il suo blog :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2012)

*Guarda*

Comunque nel tuo caso:Meglio IMBECILLE CHE ZITELLA.....!!!


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pubblicizzare il suo blog :mrgreen:



Non ci avevo pensato
:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ci avevo pensato
> :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Attila (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E quindi sei qui...per...


...perché lui è appena uscito con un'altra e quindi lei logicamente si annoia


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pubblicizzare il suo blog :mrgreen:


ahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!


----------



## Eretteo (22 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:


Ringrazio per la benevolenza


----------



## barblu (22 Marzo 2012)

*No non volgio pubblicizzare il blog*

Ragazzi io cerco solidarietà, consigli, appoggio. Anche pareri diversi se la pensate diversamente.
perche' la gente non vuole credere che lui sia cambiato e mi tempestano di mail per dirmi che non è così.
Ma lui mi dice che gli prende come uno smarrimento... e non può trattenersi.
Ora comunque stiamo cercando di risocstruire la nostra storia, lui mi ha chiesto scusa. Mi ha chiesto scusa, capite?


----------



## barblu (22 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Secondo me dovresti pensarci bene, e poi decidere di lasciarlo e trovarne uno che vada bene per te...
> 
> Hiv


ti ringrazio per avermi risposto senza prendermi in giro.
Io però ne sono innamorata, non è semplice lasciarlo considerato anche che mi ha chiesto scusa. E non hai idea di cos'è lui. E' speciale, e importante per me....
Luisa


----------



## Eretteo (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Ragazzi io cerco solidarietà, consigli, appoggio. Anche pareri diversi se la pensate diversamente.
> perche' la gente non vuole credere che lui sia cambiato e mi tempestano di mail per dirmi che non è così.
> Ma lui mi dice che gli prende come uno smarrimento... e non può trattenersi.
> Ora comunque stiamo cercando di risocstruire la nostra storia, lui mi ha chiesto scusa. Mi ha chiesto scusa, capite?


Grazie,per avermi fatto sganasciare.
Ciao.


----------



## barblu (22 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> "..................Lui mi ama e anche se mi ha tradita innumerevoli volte adesso sta con me.
> Alla faccia di tutte quelle che lui si e' fatto e che volevano portarmelo via................"
> Davanti ad un amore cosi' cose mi fa a non togliersi il cappello?
> (Sfido io,prova ad infilare un cappello ad un alce nel periodo degli amori.....),
> ...


purtroppo non è così. E' molto richiesto e ancora adesso molte delle ragazze che mi scrivono via mail tentano di mettere zizzania per farci lasciare, perche' vogliono lui.


----------



## barblu (22 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma perchè zitella?
> Sei brutta
> sei antipatica
> sei frigida
> ...


no, però non sono più giovanissima. E lui è più giovane


----------



## The Cheater (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Ragazzi io cerco solidarietà, consigli, appoggio. Anche pareri diversi se la pensate diversamente.
> perche' la gente non vuole credere che lui sia cambiato e mi tempestano di mail per dirmi che non è così.
> *Ma lui mi dice che gli prende come uno smarrimento... e non può trattenersi.*
> Ora comunque stiamo cercando di risocstruire la nostra storia, lui mi ha chiesto scusa. Mi ha chiesto scusa, capite?


provo la stessa identica sensazione dopo aver mangiato carciofi...


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Marzo 2012)

Ma cos'è, ultimamente hanno aperto le gabbie?

Il fantasma di Jack l'impollinatore si è impossessato di tutti gli uomini? (ma non era già così da sempre, in fondo?)

E ste donne:
L'omm è omm, e ha da trombà
L'omm è omm e ha da menà
l'omm è omm e ha da puzzà

E poi con la foresta in testa e gli occhi neri (di mascara o di botte o di entrambi) gridano

MA IO LO AAAAAAAAMOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


E una voce fa loro eco

CAAAAAAAAAAAAZZI VOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSTRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.....................


----------



## Eliade (22 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> provo la stessa identica sensazione dopo aver mangiato carciofi...


A me succede al terzo bicchiere di vino rosso...oppure al primo a stomaco vuoto. Dici che è lo stesso? 


Comunque hai ragionissimo!!! Meglio che tu sia cornuta che zitella...anche se io ti definirei una sorta di martire! Tu hai il sacrosanto DOVERE di non lasciare in circolazione questa perla d'uomo!!!:condom:


----------



## Eretteo (22 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma cos'è, ultimamente hanno aperto le gabbie?
> 
> Il fantasma di Jack l'impollinatore si è impossessato di tutti gli uomini? (ma non era già così da sempre, in fondo?)
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (22 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tu hai il sacrosanto DOVERE di non lasciare in circolazione questa perla d'uomo!!!:condom:


:up:


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Ragazzi io cerco solidarietà, consigli, appoggio. Anche pareri diversi se la pensate diversamente.
> perche' la gente non vuole credere che lui sia cambiato e mi tempestano di mail per dirmi che non è così.
> *Ma lui mi dice che gli prende come uno smarrimento... e non può trattenersi.*
> Ora comunque stiamo cercando di risocstruire la nostra storia, lui mi ha chiesto scusa. Mi ha chiesto scusa, capite?


La uso con Mattia se mi beccherà con Manager.
Scusa amore mi ha preso lo SMARRIMENTO!!!!! NON MI SONO TRATTENUTA!!!

Ti ha chiesto scusa, si abbiamo capito ma...
Oltre le scuse?
Un brillante? Una vacanza intorno al mondo?
Cosa? (sono seria)


----------



## Eretteo (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> purtroppo non è così. E' molto richiesto e ancora adesso molte delle ragazze che mi scrivono via mail tentano di mettere zizzania per farci lasciare, perche' vogliono lui.


Finche' tu resti con quell'elemento saranno sempre di piu'.......e quando non sara' piu' un virgulto e loro non lo cercheranno piu',andra' lui a cercarsele di ancora piu' mignotte.......o forse credi che una volta prosciugato lo scroto come il Sahara algerino,ti portera' in giro per capitali europee discutendo amabilmente di arte ed architettura?


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> no, però non sono più giovanissima. E lui è più giovane


...ti capisco...anche il mio compagno è più giovane. 10 anni.
Son problemi tenerli a bada...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Ragazzi io cerco solidarietà, consigli, appoggio. Anche pareri diversi se la pensate diversamente.
> perche' la gente non vuole credere che lui sia cambiato e mi tempestano di mail per dirmi che non è così.
> *Ma lui mi dice che gli prende come uno smarrimento... e non può trattenersi.*
> Ora comunque stiamo cercando di risocstruire la nostra storia, lui mi ha chiesto scusa. Mi ha chiesto scusa, capite?



Ci vedrei bene un commento di Tubarao   :unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> provo la stessa identica sensazione dopo aver mangiato carciofi...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (22 Marzo 2012)

ma c'è ancora qualcuno che usa la parola zitella nel 2012 :rotfl:
pofferbacco


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Finche' tu resti con quell'elemento saranno sempre di piu'.......e quando non sara' piu' un virgulto e loro non lo cercheranno piu',andra' lui a cercarsele di ancora piu' mignotte.......o forse credi che una volta prosciugato lo scroto come il Sahara algerino,ti portera' in giro per capitali europee discutendo amabilmente di arte ed architettura?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> ciao a tutte.
> Sono il perfetto esempio della cornuta che si tiene le corna pur di non perdere il suo meraviglioso fidanzato.
> Mi chiamo Luisa e Pietro mi ha sempre tradito.
> Dopo averlo negato svariate volte, alla fine ha ammesso tutto.
> ...



Ok...ora una risposta seria

Se tu ti senti bene in questo ruolo di custode del tuo fidanzato (tipo guardiano dei porci nella parabola del figliol prodigo) fai bene a continuare su questa strada.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Admin...a forza di spantegare il link del mio blog in giro...vedi che succede?:mrgreen:


altro cantiere


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pubblicizzare il suo blog :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (22 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma c'è ancora qualcuno che usa la parola zitella nel 2012 :rotfl:
> pofferbacco


:unhappy:
io la uso, ma Conte mi ha fatto notare che il temine è demodè, attualmente si dice single


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> io la uso, ma Conte mi ha fatto notare che il temine è demodè, attualmente si dice single


:yes:


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> altro cantiere


Oddio non ho capito....
E' sempre san sanguino....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> ciao a tutte.
> Sono il perfetto esempio della cornuta che si tiene le corna pur di non perdere il suo meraviglioso fidanzato.
> Mi chiamo Luisa e Pietro mi ha sempre tradito.
> Dopo averlo negato svariate volte, alla fine ha ammesso tutto.
> ...


Meglio libera e indipendente che con uno che non sa tenerlo dentro ai pantaloni!

Se la storia e' vera, questo uomo sa amare solo se stesso. Ora che sa che sai e che l'hai accettato e ne vai orgogliosa, chissà cosa arriverà a fare. Piu che la fidanzata sembri la sua slave.


----------



## Flavia (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Ragazzi io cerco solidarietà, consigli, appoggio. Anche pareri diversi se la pensate diversamente.
> perche' la gente non vuole credere che lui sia cambiato e mi tempestano di mail per dirmi che non è così.
> Ma lui mi dice che gli prende come uno smarrimento... e non può trattenersi.
> Ora comunque stiamo cercando di risocstruire la nostra storia, lui mi ha chiesto scusa. Mi ha chiesto scusa, capite?


se ti fidi di lui, se credi che il suo chiederti scusa sia sincero, quelle mail cestinale, non le leggere se ti fanno star male


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ci vedrei bene un commento di Tubarao   :unhappy:



Verissimo! Ma che fine ha fatto???


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma perchè zitella?
> Sei brutta
> sei antipatica
> sei frigida
> ...


ahahahahah
ma uno o lo e' di carattere o non lo sara' mai zoccolona dai...


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> provo la stessa identica sensazione dopo aver mangiato carciofi...


Carciofi???


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> ciao a tutte.
> Sono il perfetto esempio della cornuta che si tiene le corna pur di non perdere il suo meraviglioso fidanzato.
> Mi chiamo Luisa e Pietro mi ha sempre tradito.
> Dopo averlo negato svariate volte, alla fine ha ammesso tutto.
> ...


ma meraviglioso in cosa..facci capire :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> ciao a tutte.
> Sono il perfetto esempio della cornuta che si tiene le corna pur di non perdere il suo meraviglioso fidanzato.
> Mi chiamo Luisa e Pietro mi ha sempre tradito.
> Dopo averlo negato svariate volte, alla fine ha ammesso tutto.
> ...



:up:

Condivido..... al contrario, io invece ho capito che preferisco essere zitella piuttosto che cornuta!


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Condivido..... al contrario, io invece ho capito che preferisco essere zitella piuttosto che cornuta!


ma centomila volte meglio!!!!!:up::up::up::up::up:...centomila:up::up:


----------



## barblu (23 Marzo 2012)

*per chi usa facebook*

Mi hanno segnalato che è nato un gruppo che invita a boicottare il tg che conduco... perche' sono ritenuta un'offesa alla dignità delle donne. Siamo arrivati a questo punto. Io non ho facebook, vi chiedo per favore di verificare, se siete su facebook. 
La storia è vera, chi vuole mi scriva in pvt avrà il mio nome così potrà fare la ricerca.
Grazie


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Marzo 2012)

*Bhe'*

Meglio libbbbbero e felice.

Ahahahahha per me gia' è difficile stare in coppia poi con una che mi fa pure le corna.

Sono monogamo di natura come un lupo pero',ho bisogno dei miei spazi aperti e dei miei momenti di solitudine.

Quindi no problem a stare da solo,meglio solo che accoppiato male ;-)


ciao blu.


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Meglio libbbbbero e felice.
> 
> Ahahahahha per me gia' è difficile stare in coppia poi con una che mi fa pure le corna.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Mi hanno segnalato che è nato un gruppo che invita a boicottare il tg che conduco... perche' sono ritenuta un'offesa alla dignità delle donne. Siamo arrivati a questo punto. Io non ho facebook, vi chiedo per favore di verificare, se siete su facebook.
> La storia è vera, chi vuole mi scriva in pvt avrà il mio nome così potrà fare la ricerca.
> Grazie


Grazie ma a me interessa solo il tg5 e al limite il tg3 regionale...
No, tu al limite sei un'offesa all'intelligenza umana..


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie ma a me interessa solo il tg5 e al limite il tg3 regionale...
> No, tu al limite sei un'offesa all'intelligenza umana..


io guardo sky tg24


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io guardo sky tg24


Io sky non ce l'ho..ho il digitale terrestre.


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io sky non ce l'ho..ho il digitale terrestre.


mi pare che lo danno anche su cielo ogni tanto....quello col digitale lo puoi vedere


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Marzo 2012)

*Ehmmmm*

Ma io non ho capito che tg conduce la creatrice del tred !

Perche' è nato un gruppo contro di lei?



blu


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito che tg conduce la creatrice del tred !
> 
> Perche' è nato un gruppo contro di lei?
> 
> ...


 Secondo me le hanno dato un'informazione sbagliata. Magari è nato un gruppo di sostegno per la loro coppia! Cioè...te lo immagini questi due a piedi liberi? 



Simy ha detto:


> mi pare che lo danno anche su cielo ogni tanto....quello col digitale lo puoi vedere


Uff...non lo prendo Cielo, me lo da tra i possibili canali, ma non si vede nulla! 
Abbiamo uno sputo di antenna qui!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Marzo 2012)

*???*



Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me le hanno dato un'informazione sbagliata. Magari è nato un gruppo di sostegno per la loro coppia! Cioè...te lo immagini questi due a piedi liberi?



Ahhh ho capito,pensi stia vendendo il suo prodotto?



blu


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me le hanno dato un'informazione sbagliata. Magari è nato un gruppo di sostegno per la loro coppia! Cioè...te lo immagini questi due a piedi liberi?
> 
> Uff...non lo prendo Cielo, me lo da tra i possibili canali, ma non si vede nulla!
> Abbiamo uno sputo di antenna qui!


ma guarda che se se lo tiene stretto uno cosi è meglio! ..... uno che fa danni a sto modo è un bene che non giri a piede libero...


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ahhh ho capito,pensi stia vendendo il suo prodotto?
> 
> 
> 
> blu


Magari ha già fatto affari...:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Magari ha già fatto affari...:carneval:


Cazzo come sono ingenuo talvolta!

Ciao o_0'


blu


----------



## barblu (23 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> se ti fidi di lui, se credi che il suo chiederti scusa sia sincero, quelle mail cestinale, non le leggere se ti fanno star male



Grazie per la risposta seria.
Io penso che lui sia sincero, nel senso che ha deciso di essermi fedele. Ma non sono sicura che ce la farà. Parlava di impulsi che non riusciva a controllare. E se ricapitasse? In queste mail mi dicono che con due di loro non ha mai smesso di vedersi, anche se lui giura di avere chiuso tutto. Sono veramente confusa, ho sentimenti contrastanti ma lo amo troppo... Questo post e il blog erano un tentativo catartico di sdrammatizzare, ma anche di sentire pareri distaccati visto che con le amiche non posso parlare, non posso certo ammettere che Petro mi ha sempre tradita, non capirebbero e mi direbbero di lasciarlo.


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta seria.
> Io penso che lui sia sincero, nel senso che ha deciso di essermi fedele. Ma non sono sicura che ce la farà. Parlava di impulsi che non riusciva a controllare. E se ricapitasse? In queste mail mi dicono che con due di loro non ha mai smesso di vedersi, anche se lui giura di avere chiuso tutto. Sono veramente confusa, ho sentimenti contrastanti ma lo amo troppo... Questo post e il blog erano un tentativo catartico di sdrammatizzare, ma anche di sentire pareri distaccati visto che con le amiche non posso parlare, non posso certo ammettere che Petro mi ha sempre tradita, *non capirebbero e mi direbbero di lasciarlo*.


non mi pare una reazione strana sai???


----------



## barblu (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Magari ha già fatto affari...:carneval:


non so di quale prodotto parliate


----------



## barblu (23 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi pare una reazione strana sai???


Io però credo che nella vita si possa anche sbagliare e perdonare


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Ragazzi io cerco solidarietà, consigli, appoggio. Anche pareri diversi se la pensate diversamente.
> perche' la gente non vuole credere che lui sia cambiato e mi tempestano di mail per dirmi che non è così.
> Ma lui mi dice che gli prende come uno smarrimento... e non può trattenersi.
> Ora comunque stiamo cercando di risocstruire la nostra storia, lui mi ha chiesto scusa. *Mi ha chiesto scusa, capite?*



...ah, se ti ha chiesto scusa, allora è tutto a posto!

A parte il sarcasmo (non ce l'ho fatta a trattenermi come il tuo lui) l'unico consiglio che mi viene da darti è quello di diventare una coppia aperta, reciprocamente: ciascuno fa sesso con chi vuole, quindi l'unica fedeltà è quella sentimentale.
Questo potrebbe funzionare se anche tu hai queste velleità, se sei invece monogama sei fregata in partenza.
E ti dirò: anche il mio fidanzato e attuale marito è stato un perfetto libertino da giovane, solo che è stato tanto furbo e tanto fortunato da non essere mai stato scoperto.
Se fosse stato così, non sarebbe diventato mio marito. Ora posso dire che è stato meglio così: è stato comunque finora un matrimonio bellissimo attraversato da una enorme tempesta. 
Ora so tutto di lui e c'è una complicità enorme fra noi.
Però ammetto che non sia facile vivere con un personaggio così a "rischio", bisogna avere il carattere giusto e tanta determinazione a sfidare la vita.
Per cui ti dico che nel tuo caso non credo che me la sentirei...troppa fatica, chi te lo fa fare, quindi fuggi a gambe levate!


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Io però credo che nella vita si possa anche sbagliare e perdonare


1 volta si può sbagliare (e 1 volta perdonare) e da quello sbaglio si dovrebbe imparare...se si persevera nell'errore vuol dire che l'errore non è servito a nulla........


----------



## Eretteo (23 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta seria.
> Io penso che lui sia sincero, nel senso che ha deciso di essermi fedele.
> Si,come no.
> Ma non sono sicura che ce la farà.
> ...


Cambia amiche!
Ciao!


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> 1 volta si può sbagliare (e 1 volta perdonare) e da quello sbaglio si dovrebbe imparare...se si persevera nell'errore vuol dire che l'errore non è servito a nulla........



Ma sai qual'è il problema?
Che chi tradisce in questo modo non lo considera un errore e non si sente in colpa per niente.
E' una forma mentale ben definita.


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sai qual'è il problema?
> Che chi tradisce in questo modo non lo considera un errore e non si sente in colpa per niente.
> E' una forma mentale ben definita.



sono d'accordo! ma non lo puoi perdonare ad oltranza...


----------



## free (23 Marzo 2012)

ma...a quando le nozze?
perchè adesso come adesso sei cornuta e zitella


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Ragazzi io cerco solidarietà, consigli, appoggio. Anche pareri diversi se la pensate diversamente.
> perche' la gente non vuole credere che lui sia cambiato e mi tempestano di mail per dirmi che non è così.
> Ma lui mi dice che gli prende come uno smarrimento... e non può trattenersi.
> Ora comunque stiamo cercando di risocstruire la nostra storia, lui mi ha chiesto scusa. Mi ha chiesto scusa, capite?


Buongiorno,Tebe a parte sono tutti/e traditi/e..coisa speravi che dicessero??ascota il vecchio saggio del sito,cioe'l'incomensurabile Lothar...certo che lo devi perdonare.....dagli fiducia..lo merita


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono d'accordo! ma non lo puoi perdonare ad oltranza...



Ma infatti è per quello che ho consigliato alla ragazza di fuggire via come il vento!
E prima che sia troppo tardi e che debba rispolverare il vecchio detto sempre valido del:

"di necessità si fa virtù"

come ho dovuto fare io!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno,Tebe a parte sono tutti/e traditi/e..coisa speravi che dicessero??ascota il vecchio saggio del sito,cioe'l'incomensurabile Lothar...certo che lo devi perdonare.....dagli fiducia..lo merita


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (23 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno,Tebe a parte sono tutti/e traditi/e..coisa speravi che dicessero??ascota il vecchio saggio del sito,cioe'l'incomensurabile Lothar...certo che lo devi perdonare.....dagli fiducia..lo merita


Eh si....detto da te ha un valore tutto suo..............................:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta seria.
> Io penso che lui sia sincero, nel senso che ha deciso di essermi fedele. Ma non sono sicura che ce la farà. Parlava di impulsi che non riusciva a controllare. E se ricapitasse? In queste mail mi dicono che con due di loro non ha mai smesso di vedersi, anche se lui giura di avere chiuso tutto. Sono veramente confusa, ho sentimenti contrastanti ma lo amo troppo... Questo post e il blog erano un tentativo catartico di sdrammatizzare, ma anche di sentire pareri distaccati visto che con le amiche non posso parlare, non posso certo ammettere che Petro mi ha sempre tradita, non capirebbero e mi direbbero di lasciarlo.


Capisco... senti... ma ... questo traditore incontinente, a parte il gruppone di ultras che te lo vorrebbero portare via... cos'ha che te lo rende tanto prezioso? Per carità, sono una carampana, non mi dettagliare cose che potrebbero sconvolgermi...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sbri ciao cum vela???che giornata favolosa..poco voglia di stare in ufficio,poi fuori ci sono gli alberi fioriti,e un'arietta che mette voglia...altro che tradimento.net..el'ora di maxim.it...aaahahahah..sorry per essere uscito dal tema...a proposito stanottte l'ho risentita(I giganti)dopo penso 40anni..at salut


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma...a quando le nozze?
> perchè adesso come adesso sei cornuta e zitella


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri ciao cum vela???che giornata favolosa..poco voglia di stare in ufficio,poi fuori ci sono gli alberi fioriti,e un'arietta che mette voglia...altro che tradimento.net..el'ora di maxim.it...aaahahahah..sorry per essere uscito dal tema...a proposito stanottte l'ho risentita(I giganti)dopo penso 40anni..at salut


Ciao Lothar... giornata favolosa ma sono affogata di lavoro... UFFF ..va beh... bisogna pure tenerselo stretto... sono venuta qua a fare una siesta e mi hai fatto morire dal ridere. Sembrava di sentire il lupo con cappuccetto rosso...


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Mi hanno segnalato che è nato un gruppo che invita a boicottare *il tg che conduco*... perche' sono ritenuta un'offesa alla dignità delle donne. Siamo arrivati a questo punto. Io non ho facebook, vi chiedo per favore di verificare, se siete su facebook.
> *La storia è vera, chi vuole mi scriva in pvt avrà il mio nome così potrà fare la ricerca.*
> Grazie


Ma anche no!

Ma che sei la versione giornalistica dell'avvocato Canzona?!
Ma vai a farti pubblicità da un'altra parte va!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Mi hanno segnalato che è nato un gruppo che invita a boicottare il tg che conduco... perche' sono ritenuta un'offesa alla dignità delle donne. Siamo arrivati a questo punto. Io non ho facebook, vi chiedo per favore di verificare, se siete su facebook.
> La storia è vera, chi vuole mi scriva in pvt avrà il mio nome così potrà fare la ricerca.
> Grazie


C'è sempre qualcuno che vuole boicottare la nostra vita, perché possa arricchirsi delle nostre conquiste senza pagare il tributo. Dare retta a loro e soprattutto farsi influenzare da queste mozioni vigliacche non porta ad altro che inutili battaglie e ripetizioni. Ignorarle invece risulta in bocconi amari per chi idealizza e realizza questi affronti.


----------



## barblu (23 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> C'è sempre qualcuno che vuole boicottare la nostra vita, perché possa arricchirsi delle nostre conquiste senza pagare il tributo. Dare retta a loro e soprattutto farsi influenzare da queste mozioni vigliacche non porta ad altro che inutili battaglie e ripetizioni. Ignorarle invece risulta in bocconi amari per chi idealizza e realizza questi affronti.


non ho capito: devo dare retta o ignorarle?


----------



## lunaiena (23 Marzo 2012)

Ho letto tutto ,poi che abbia capito è un'altro paio di maniche....


Ascolta ma di tutta questa storia cosa è che ti turba?

NOn so perchè se tu sei innamorata e lui è fatto così tientelo cosi no!

Ti senti ferita se va con altre donne ?

Tu senti che a te fa mancare qualche cosa?


----------



## Flavia (23 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta seria.
> Io penso che lui sia sincero, nel senso che ha deciso di essermi fedele. Ma non sono sicura che ce la farà. Parlava di impulsi che non riusciva a controllare. E se ricapitasse? In queste mail mi dicono che con due di loro non ha mai smesso di vedersi, anche se lui giura di avere chiuso tutto. Sono veramente confusa, ho sentimenti contrastanti ma lo amo troppo... Questo post e il blog erano un tentativo catartico di sdrammatizzare, ma anche di sentire pareri distaccati visto che con le amiche non posso parlare, non posso certo ammettere che Petro mi ha sempre tradita, non capirebbero e mi direbbero di lasciarlo.


se lo sdrammatizzare la situazione ti aiuta, allora segui qualunque strada ti ritieni più opportuna per stare meglio
non mi sono mai posta la domanda se è meglio essere cornuta piuttosto che zitella, in passato lo sono stata e ora sono nello stato di zitella, stato sicuramente poco felice per alcuni aspetti, ma molto più sereno rispetto a quando stavo in una storia che mi faceva solo stare male
sai come dice Geppy Cucciari? "meglio donne che male accompagnate" (sdrammatizzo un poco anche io:mrgreen


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> non ho capito: devo dare retta o ignorarle?


ignorarle


----------



## elena_ (23 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> ciao a tutte.
> Sono il perfetto esempio della cornuta che si tiene le corna pur di non perdere il suo meraviglioso fidanzato.
> Mi chiamo Luisa e Pietro mi ha sempre tradito.
> Dopo averlo negato svariate volte, alla fine ha ammesso tutto.
> ...


e vieni qui a farti pubblicità?
boh?!
finirà che anch'io aprirò il mio blog....


----------



## tesla (23 Marzo 2012)

voglio anch'io condurre un tg :incazzato:


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Marzo 2012)

Io voglio condurre un pun_*t*_o_*g*_


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> voglio anch'io condurre un tg :incazzato:


E' un incredibile mole di lavoro e alla fine si è contenti di aver finito


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' un incredibile mole di lavoro e alla fine si è contenti di aver finito


Una trombata da sfinimento!


----------



## Eliade (24 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> voglio anch'io condurre un tg :incazzato:


Ci sto! Tu a condurre io allo spazio meteo! :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per avermi risposto senza prendermi in giro.
> Io però ne sono innamorata, non è semplice lasciarlo considerato anche che mi ha chiesto scusa. E non hai idea di cos'è lui. E' speciale, e importante per me....
> Luisa


Ti chiederà scusa sempre, ma per lui la figa è così forte che si farebbe inculare da un toro da monta per averne dell'altra, quindi considera bene la cosa. La storia dello smarrimento è una porcata e lo sai anche tu, un amore del genere non è amore è dipendenza affettiva, renditene conto e curati per questa malattia, poi dopo trovati un vero uomo e non il tuo mezzo uomo pipparolo.


----------



## barblu (26 Marzo 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti chiederà scusa sempre, ma per lui la figa è così forte che si farebbe inculare da un toro da monta per averne dell'altra, quindi considera bene la cosa. La storia dello smarrimento è una porcata e lo sai anche tu, un amore del genere non è amore è dipendenza affettiva, renditene conto e curati per questa malattia, poi dopo trovati un vero uomo e non il tuo mezzo uomo pipparolo.


Grazie. Apprezzo le risposte dirette quando sono serie e motivate.
Io però sono convinta che se dovesse ricapitare, me ne accorgerei facilmente... e non pensate che la nostra storia non sia vivace dal punto di vista fisico... lo è, eccome.


----------



## barblu (26 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> e vieni qui a farti pubblicità?
> boh?!
> finirà che anch'io aprirò il mio blog....


Nessuna pubblicità. E' un forum aperto, fatto per condividere esperienze di tradimento e di perdono.


----------



## barblu (26 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti è per quello che ho consigliato alla ragazza di fuggire via come il vento!
> E prima che sia troppo tardi e che debba rispolverare il vecchio detto sempre valido del:
> 
> "di necessità si fa virtù"
> ...


Sono sicura che se lo lascio, una delle arpie che mi scrivono tornerà all'attacco per riaccalappiarlo... è anche questo che non posso accettare.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Sono sicura che se lo lascio, una delle arpie che mi scrivono tornerà all'attacco per riaccalappiarlo... è anche questo che non posso accettare.


VERO!!!!! Lui è un bel giovine!!!!


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Sono sicura che se lo lascio, una delle arpie che mi scrivono tornerà all'attacco per riaccalappiarlo... è anche questo che non posso accettare.


ah bè allora.....


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

*Mha'*



barblu ha detto:


> Sono sicura che se lo lascio, una delle arpie che mi scrivono tornerà all'attacco per riaccalappiarlo... è anche questo che non posso accettare.


Anche questo è ammmmore,ma mi faccIa il piacere.

Come si fa a ragionare in modo cosi' malato !?!

Mha'.

firmato
blu perplesso


----------



## Skizzofern (26 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> ciao a tutte.
> Sono il perfetto esempio della cornuta che si tiene le corna pur di non perdere il suo meraviglioso fidanzato.
> Mi chiamo Luisa e Pietro mi ha sempre tradito.
> Dopo averlo negato svariate volte, alla fine ha ammesso tutto.
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Grazie. Apprezzo le risposte dirette quando sono serie e motivate.
> Io però sono convinta che se dovesse ricapitare, *me ne accorgerei facilmente*... e non pensate che la nostra storia non sia vivace dal punto di vista fisico... lo è, eccome.



E una volta che è successo e che tu te ne sei accorta?
Ti chiederà di nuovo scusa, immagino.
E ricomincerà...

Scusa, sai, ma il tuo atteggiamento non incita propriamente alla continenza il tuo fidanzato. Sa che con te, bè... potrà fare più o meno tutto quello che vuole.
Se ti sta bene, guarda, va benissimo. Non sono nessuno per dire cosa in una coppia va o non va.
L'importante è che tu ci stia BENE. Altrimenti, il gioco non vale la candela.

Sai, io sono stata sposata, ed è stato talmente brutto che ora la convivenza con un uomo amato, sebbene pensiero accarezzato, non è vitale, non è una mia priorità.
Capisco, se invece tu non ci sei mai passata, che tu abbia timore di rimanere senza questa esperienza, che probabilmente immagini molto bella :smile:
Ma sai, è bella quando è belle ed adatta a te la persona che hai scelto come compagno di vita.

Immagina tutta la vostra vita fatta in questo modo. Ti piace?

In bocca al lupo...


----------



## Diletta (26 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Sono sicura che se lo lascio, una delle arpie che mi scrivono tornerà all'attacco per riaccalappiarlo... è anche questo che non posso accettare.



...ma allora ti piacciono tanto le sfide!!
E allora gioca...anche questa è un'esperienza che ti propone la vita.
E tutto è utile in questa vita!


----------



## barblu (27 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma allora ti piacciono tanto le sfide!!
> E allora gioca...anche questa è un'esperienza che ti propone la vita.
> E tutto è utile in questa vita!


Grazie!
vorrei una sfera di cristallo per vedere nel nostro futuro...
Ora ci manca solo un po' di serenità per ricostruire il nostro rapporto.
le mail si stanno diradando, forse l hanno capita che devono lasciarci stare?


----------



## barblu (27 Marzo 2012)

Mi piacerebbe che qualcuno con un'esperienza simile alla mia mi raccontasse se e come l'ha superata. Qui o sul blog.
Grazie, Luisa.


----------



## Eretteo (27 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Sono sicura che se lo lascio, una delle arpie che mi scrivono tornerà all'attacco per riaccalappiarlo... è anche questo che non posso accettare.


Cosa aspetti a sposartelo?
Cosi' sara' tuo per sempre e mai piu' nessuna osera' mettere in dubbio i tuoi jus & status.
Sembra una barzelletta,una donna matura che si scopa quando capita un virgulto e gli paga i conti,e lui intanto va a caccia di giovani baldracchette.
Ma quelle ti fanno pena,sono delle prostitute gratis,tu invece sei diversa,non il ventesimo svuotamento scrotale dopo gli altri diciannove,tu ci metti anche i soldi.
Per quello i giorni in cui raccolgono umido e plastica sei sempre incerta su come smaltire quei diciannove preservativi usati,invece il tuo lo incornici in salotto come un Gronchi rosa.
Sposalo,lo farai felice!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cosa aspetti a sposartelo?
> Cosi' sara' tuo per sempre e mai piu' nessuna osera' mettere in dubbio i tuoi jus & status.
> Sembra una barzelletta,una donna matura che si scopa quando capita un virgulto e gli paga i conti,e lui intanto va a caccia di giovani baldracchette.
> Ma quelle ti fanno pena,sono delle prostitute gratis,tu invece sei diversa,non il ventesimo svuotamento scrotale dopo gli altri diciannove,tu ci metti anche i soldi.
> ...


E ricordati che Domenica è la domenica delle Palme eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E una volta che è successo e che tu te ne sei accorta?
> Ti chiederà di nuovo scusa, immagino.
> E ricomincerà...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Eretteo (28 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ricordati che Domenica è la domenica delle Palme eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Forse e' ora di cambiare Avatar :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Forse e' ora di cambiare Avatar :mrgreen:


forse


----------



## barblu (28 Marzo 2012)

io però non ho parlato di matrimonio
zitella inteso come non impegnata


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> io però non ho parlato di matrimonio
> zitella inteso come non impegnata


Guarda... se tu avessi scritto... meglio cornuta e con lui che senza di lui... per carità, scelte personali.Ma tu hai comparato due possibili situazioni in cui ti potresti trovare a prescindere da lui, e questo mi fa pensare che tu non sia innamorata di lui, ma della situazione: stai con un bel ragazzo, le altre ti invidiano. Occhio... si diventa schiavi dell'approvazione degli altri così.


----------



## Eretteo (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> forse


Fatto,pero' non si vede quel che dice il vecchietto...meglio....  :mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (28 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda... se tu avessi scritto... meglio cornuta e con lui che senza di lui... per carità, scelte personali.Ma tu hai comparato due possibili situazioni in cui ti potresti trovare a prescindere da lui, e questo mi fa pensare che tu non sia innamorata di lui, ma della situazione: *stai con un bel ragazzo, le altre ti invidiano*. Occhio... si diventa schiavi dell'approvazione degli altri così.


E' proprio questo il nocciolo,tutte quelle che il mandrillo del Costarica si monta *NON* la invidiano per niente,perche' lui si concede a tutte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' proprio questo il nocciolo,tutte quelle che il mandrillo del Costarica si monta *NON* la invidiano per niente,perche' lui si concede a tutte.


No, sbagliato. Logica femminile: lei è la prescelta, quindi è in una posizione predominante, è la femmina Alfa. Guardati un documentario sui gorilla ... e non voglio affatto fare del sarcasmo, sono proprio convinta che certi meccanismi ce li portiamo nel DNA e ci dobbiamo fare i conti. In tutte le società che prevedono la poligamia c'è la preferita, la femmina Alfa, raramente un'altra riesce a prendere il suo posto. Ma la nostra è una società monogamica... quindi c'è posto per una sola, di conseguenza si *deve* prendere il suo posto. Poi c'è la competizione femminile, la convinzione di riuscire là dove le altre hanno fallito... tutte cose che hanno molto a che fare con la voglia di potere e autoaffermazione e pochissimo con l'amore.
L'amore è un'altra cosa.


----------



## barblu (28 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, sbagliato. Logica femminile: lei è la prescelta, quindi è in una posizione predominante, è la femmina Alfa. Guardati un documentario sui gorilla ... e non voglio affatto fare del sarcasmo, sono proprio convinta che certi meccanismi ce li portiamo nel DNA e ci dobbiamo fare i conti. In tutte le società che prevedono la poligamia c'è la preferita, la femmina Alfa, raramente un'altra riesce a prendere il suo posto. Ma la nostra è una società monogamica... quindi c'è posto per una sola, di conseguenza si *deve* prendere il suo posto. Poi c'è la competizione femminile, la convinzione di riuscire là dove le altre hanno fallito... tutte cose che hanno molto a che fare con la voglia di potere e autoaffermazione e pochissimo con l'amore.
> L'amore è un'altra cosa.


Si non nego che il fatto di saperlo ambitissimo, unito al fatto che tra mille alla fine ha scelto me mi abbia dato la forza di andare avanti. Sono una persona fatta anche di orgoglio e sicuramente quando mi scrivevano per segnalarmi che mi tradiva può essere scattata una sorta di competizione, un desiderio di "far fuori" le rivali. Ma io lo amo profondamente. Altrimenti questa scelta sarebbe stata impossibile da reggere sulla distanza. E lui è cambiato, per me.


----------



## Eretteo (28 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, sbagliato. Logica femminile: lei è la prescelta, quindi è in una posizione predominante, è la femmina Alfa. Guardati un documentario sui gorilla ... e non voglio affatto fare del sarcasmo, sono proprio convinta che certi meccanismi ce li portiamo nel DNA e ci dobbiamo fare i conti. In tutte le società che prevedono la poligamia c'è la preferita, la femmina Alfa, raramente un'altra riesce a prendere il suo posto. Ma la nostra è una società monogamica... quindi c'è posto per una sola, di conseguenza si *deve* prendere il suo posto. Poi c'è la competizione femminile, la convinzione di riuscire là dove le altre hanno fallito... tutte cose che hanno molto a che fare con la voglia di potere e autoaffermazione e pochissimo con l'amore.
> L'amore è un'altra cosa.


Tutte quelle che la danno al bramapiteco si mettono in competizione con la cosiddetta Alfa,una competizione in questo caso così ardua che basta abbassare le mutande e spalancare le cosce per vincere la medaglia d'oro,tutte quante.
Tutte vogliono dimostrare di essere abbastanza fiche da riuscirci (sai che impresa,con quello la' va bene anche il silenziatore dell'automobile),tutte son cosi' ganze e realizzate da scriverle poi "mi ha scopata!mi ha scopata!sono entrata nel club con le altre 176!",nessuna vorrebbe essere l'Alfa che paga i conti,sorregge le corna e si chiede se gettare gli altrui preservativi nell'umido o nella plastica.
O se gettare i pesci nell'umido ed i preservativi ripuliti nella plastica.
Tutte la  prendono per i fondelli.
Nessuna la invidia.


----------



## barblu (28 Marzo 2012)

Io non ho mai detto che lo mantengo. Ognuno ha il proprio lavoro e la propria casa. Le bollette se le paga da solo.


----------



## Eretteo (28 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto che lo mantengo. Ognuno ha il proprio lavoro e la propria casa. Le bollette se le paga da solo.


E allora sei in paradiso;
-ti ha fatta becca 14.583 volte ma perchè le troiacce lo insidiano,lui ti ha chiesto scusa e tu lo senti cambiato,ora non lo fara' mai piu'.....
-e' conomicamente indipendente....
-puo' contare su di una roccia come te....
-non voleva farti becca,e' che sente delle pulsioni incontrollabili....
.....mi fermo per il sonno;se il rispetto che lui ti da' e' questo e a te va bene cosi',siamo a posto.


----------



## barblu (29 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E allora sei in paradiso;
> -ti ha fatta becca 14.583 volte ma perchè le troiacce lo insidiano,lui ti ha chiesto scusa e tu lo senti cambiato,ora non lo fara' mai piu'.....
> -e' conomicamente indipendente....
> -puo' contare su di una roccia come te....
> ...


è esattamente così, che tu ci creda o no


----------



## Eretteo (29 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> è esattamente così, che tu ci creda o no


E allora se gli uccellini cinguettano,le violette profumano e tu sei innamorata persa del tuo diamante,a che pro continuare codesta discussione?
Tu sei felice e realizzata,la legione delle baldracche anche,il foraimene della Rezia pure....


----------



## barblu (29 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E allora se gli uccellini cinguettano,le violette profumano e tu sei innamorata persa del tuo diamante,a che pro continuare codesta discussione?
> Tu sei felice e realizzata,la legione delle baldracche anche,il foraimene della Rezia pure....


La discussione non deve basarsi su: tu hai ragione e io torto. 
La mia è una situazione atipica. Sono molto innamorata, è vero, e ho deciso di perdonarlo perché gli credo, o voglio credere, che sia cambiato. Ma non è tutto rose e fiori, spesso ho dubbi, sospetti e imamgini di lui con le altre. Credi che sia facile per me? Sapermi tradita, sapere che i suoi amici, che poi sono anche i miei, sapevano e lo coprivano, che in tante ragazze lo vogliono ancora, che sono odiata, invidiata, che c'è un gruppo su facebook che invita a boicottare il mio tg perché sono ritenuta un'offesa per la dignità delle donne. Ma ti rendi conto della pressione che ho? Queste ragazze mi mandano mail da luglio 2011 inoltrandomi le conversazioni di Pietro con loro, le foto che lui mandava in giro, le trascrizioni delle chat in cui le invitava a uscire e commentava gli avvenuti incontri. Mi sono messa in gioco così  perche o esplodevo tenendomi tutto dentro, o mi veniva l'ennesimo crollo nervoso oppure dovevo dirlo a qualcuno...... visto che con le amiche non posso confidarmi.
Cercavo un confronto costruttivo e intelligente. Non volevo essere derisa, attaccata ne' ricevere un appoggio a tutti i costi. Si può parlarne civilmente, credo, e imparare tutti qualcosa.


----------



## Eretteo (29 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> La discussione non deve basarsi su: tu hai ragione e io torto.
> La ragione si da' ai matti,dicevano una volta.
> La mia è una situazione atipica
> Di atipica c'e' la tua caparbieta'
> ...


Forse qui si cerca di farti ragionare,ma non c'e' peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.


----------



## barblu (29 Marzo 2012)

La questione malattie veneree è già venuta fuori e l'abbiamo superata. Mi hanno scritto anche questo, che una delle ragazze con cui è stati si era presa qualcosa. Ci siamo presi un bello spavento, ma si è rivelata una bufala, solo voci. Lei non si è mai davvero fatta avanti dicendo cosa aveva, lui non ha idea di chi possa essere e inoltre mi ha assicurato di avere sempre usato il profilattico. Era l'ennesima diceria. Ce ne sono state molte di cose fasulle, alcune ragazze non hanno detto la verità, lui alcune cose le ha ammesse, altre no.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> La questione malattie veneree è già venuta fuori e l'abbiamo superata. Mi hanno scritto anche questo, che una delle ragazze con cui è stati si era presa qualcosa. Ci siamo presi un bello spavento, ma si è rivelata una bufala, solo voci. Lei non si è mai davvero fatta avanti dicendo cosa aveva, lui non ha idea di chi possa essere e inoltre mi ha assicurato di avere sempre usato il profilattico. Era l'ennesima diceria. Ce ne sono state molte di cose fasulle, alcune ragazze non hanno detto la verità, lui alcune cose le ha ammesse, altre no.



Guarda, non faccio fatica a credere che conosciuta la storia alcune "spiritosone" ti avranno scritto per il "divertimento" di farti incazzare.

Come ho già detto... immagina che questa situazione continui tutta la vita... ti va? Non è un pò troppo stressante?
Non pensi di valere un pò di più?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Marzo 2012)

Io penso che questo succede quando stai con qualcuno che e un po troppo prr te...u se lui e' cosi figo e tu piu normale e da quel che ho capito non piu giovanissima.... sarai eternamente insicura di lui


----------



## Eretteo (29 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> La questione malattie veneree è già venuta fuori e l'abbiamo superata. Mi hanno scritto anche questo, che una delle ragazze con cui è stati si era presa qualcosa. Ci siamo presi un bello spavento, ma si è rivelata una bufala, solo voci. Lei non si è mai davvero fatta avanti dicendo cosa aveva, lui non ha idea di chi possa essere e inoltre mi ha assicurato di avere sempre usato il profilattico. Era l'ennesima diceria. Ce ne sono state molte di cose fasulle, alcune ragazze non hanno detto la verità, lui alcune cose le ha ammesse, altre no.


Vuoi continuare per il resto dei tuoi giorni ad avere il fegato che fa un giro al giorno su se stesso?
Pensare la sera tutte le sere a quante balle ti ha raccontato nelle ultime 24 ore?
Temere ogni volta che ti buschi un raffreddore che invece sia il prologo di un qualcosa ben piu' grave,che ti fa tremare solo all'idea di fare un esame del sangue?
Dirgli che lo ami mentre lui ti prende per il culo?
Scusa il francesismo,ma quando ci vuole ci vuole.
Credi veramente che su 3 miliardi e 500 milioni di homo sapiens fra cui scegliere,non ce ne sia uno che ti può voler bene?


----------



## barblu (30 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Vuoi continuare per il resto dei tuoi giorni ad avere il fegato che fa un giro al giorno su se stesso?
> Pensare la sera tutte le sere a quante balle ti ha raccontato nelle ultime 24 ore?
> Temere ogni volta che ti buschi un raffreddore che invece sia il prologo di un qualcosa ben piu' grave,che ti fa tremare solo all'idea di fare un esame del sangue?
> Dirgli che lo ami mentre lui ti prende per il culo?
> ...


il fatto che sia cambiato non lo prendete nemmeno in considerazione?


----------



## barblu (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io penso che questo succede quando stai con qualcuno che e un po troppo prr te...u se lui e' cosi figo e tu piu normale e da quel che ho capito non piu giovanissima.... sarai eternamente insicura di lui


be permetti... ma è lui che non fa che ripetermi quanto è fortunato ad avere trovato una come me... che l'ha salvato


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> be permetti... ma è lui che non fa che ripetermi quanto è fortunato ad avere trovato una come me... che l'ha salvato


No... scusa... ma salvato da che? Stai attenta ragazza, io lo dico per te, ma questo ragazzo ti ha preso in giro e mentito fin'ora di gusto... ed una fidanzata ufficiale cornuta(mi permetto perchè tu ti sei definita tale, cmq faccio parte anche io del club, quindi senza offesa) e tanto ben disposta a patire oltre ai tradimenti, pubbliche umiliazioni è una bella assicurazione per non doversi impegnare con nessun'altra che difficilmente troverebbe altrove. Quindi: metti l'amore per te stessa un po' prima dell'amore per lui, e farai sicuramente cosa giusta, poi magari la vedi anche in modo diverso...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No... scusa... ma salvato da che? Stai attenta ragazza, io lo dico per te, ma questo ragazzo ti ha preso in giro e mentito fin'ora di gusto... ed una fidanzata ufficiale cornuta(mi permetto perchè tu ti sei definita tale, cmq faccio parte anche io del club, quindi senza offesa) e tanto ben disposta a patire oltre ai tradimenti, pubbliche umiliazioni è una bella assicurazione per non doversi impegnare con nessun'altra che difficilmente troverebbe altrove. Quindi: metti l'amore per te stessa un po' prima dell'amore per lui, e farai sicuramente cosa giusta, poi magari la vedi anche in modo diverso...



Quoto:up:
Stavo per scrivere le stesse cose ma in maniera più pesante


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> il fatto che sia cambiato non lo prendete nemmeno in considerazione?


Ciao Luisa!

Il leggerti mi ha infuso un senso di bellicosa riappacificazione che ha gettato una brillante ombra chiaroscurale sui sentimenti di gioiosa tristezza.
Sei una persona che manifesta con un candore ed un'innocenza inusutati il frutto della depravazione e dell'esperienza negativa di sconquassamento dei desideri collaterali all'unico vero idolo increpuscolabile che è la condivisione delle diverse solitudini.
Sono sensazioni rare da sperimentare, e quelle due o tre volte al massimo ogni ora in cui succede, spesso neppure ce ne rendiamo conto.
Eppure tu stai lì, ergendoti come il colosso di Rodi ad aspettare il prossimo terremoto per verificare la solidità della tua nuova base progettata con criteri antisismici preindustriali.
Ed è bellissimo tutto questo, proprio per il senso di disillusiane e smagamento che figliano gioia come mai nelle tristezze più assodanti si potrebbe mai pensare!
Il tuo odore di fragole rosse che gocciola liscio con fragore d'ottone è un festival estivo di teste che sprofondano sotto le placide acque pescose di anguille mentre suonano le note di un allegro alla hornpipe di Hendel proiettato direttamente su un maxischermo gentilmente fornito dalla dirigenza carceraria.
E mi trovo anche a piangere alle volte, ma solo quando ci penso, per il fatto che esistano delle persone così, quelle che tradiscono intendo, che, col loro abuso della credulità popolare, fanno aumentare il proprio valore aggiunto negli attanagliati balani che incrostano con occhio di perla i loro scogli battutissimi e schiumosi.
Egli è il sogno dell'impurità di veleno che s'insemina nella vene e diviene sangue rigogliosissimo e solleticantemente vivificante in altrui consunzione percepita come ricostituente!
Un sogno acerbo come la macellazione di un agnello che pure ricolma le mense pasquali a ricordo di sacrifici antichi ed ancora venerati così come loro attuale ed imperitura commemorazione talvolta distratta ma mai ripugnante.
E la ripugnaza è il vero incubo che contrasta e condivide il campo di battaglia delle senilità che si concedono l'un l'altra come becchi lunghissimi di ornitorinchi dimenticati dallo scorrere del tempo che s'inebriano delle favole di schiavi antichi e raccontate da bocche asciutte di speranza.
E la speranza viaggia su un bistrot fin troppo affollato per permettere alle ginoccchia con attaccati troppi cirripedi di viaggiare protette dagli schizzi di fango della strada.
Strada che, del resto, ha troppo fango anche quando non piove e sale per colline che sembrano montagne solo quando le pianure sono in discesa, se la sorte e seconda e se il vitto non manca.
Perchè quando mancherà, e mancherà, tu non vorrai essere sveglia.

Coraggio!

Ciao!


----------



## Eretteo (30 Marzo 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> il fatto che sia cambiato non lo prendete nemmeno in considerazione?............ ma è lui che non fa che ripetermi quanto è fortunato ad avere trovato una come me... che l'ha salvato     .


Ok,allora e' chiaro,ti piace essere una miserabile beccacciona,adori essere presa per i fondelli,ti stimi perche' nonostante non piu' un virgulto hai un bel manzo giovane e pompante tutto per te,che pensa solo a te ed ingroppa solo te.
Quando non e' con te e pompa in altre decine di sozzi pertugi non ti sta facendo le corna,e' solo momentaneamente in un'altra dimensione che non ha niente a che vedere con la vita reale,e non si sbrodola dentro ai fetidi buchi di altre dozzine di laide giumente,ma obbedisce rapito ed incosciente a degli stimoli incontrollabili.
Tu lo capisci,comprendi e perdoni,non avertene a male se quando torna ha ancora le mutande incrostate di altrui indescrivibili goduriosi umori,ma usa ogni mezzo per pulirlo in silenzio,contenta del ruolo che Amon ha scelto per te  (ovverosia codesto...)




che tu sei ben lieta di seguire fino in fondo.
Goditelo,e stai pur certa che potrai contare su di lui quando dovrai andare dall'odontotecnico per mettere la dentiera,quel giorno si guardera' bene dal guardare sotto le gonne delle 40 enni che si scopa da 20 anni,non avra' occhi che per te,come sempre del resto.
Ave atque vale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Luisa!
> 
> Il leggerti mi ha infuso un senso di bellicosa riappacificazione che ha gettato una brillante ombra chiaroscurale sui sentimenti di gioiosa tristezza.
> Sei una persona che manifesta con un candore ed un'innocenza inusutati il frutto della depravazione e dell'esperienza negativa di sconquassamento dei desideri collaterali all'unico vero idolo increpuscolabile che è la condivisione delle diverse solitudini.
> ...


Non so proprio a quale frase ho cominciato a rotolarmi, ma quella in neretto è la più brillante che io abbia mai sentito. :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non so proprio a quale frase ho cominciato a rotolarmi, ma quella in neretto è la più brillante che io abbia mai sentito. :rotfl:


[video=youtube;TRNmXwNnB9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRNmXwNnB9w[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2012)

Comunque buon compleanno barblu!


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Aprile 2012)

*meglio cornuta che zitella*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma cos'è, ultimamente hanno aperto le gabbie?
> 
> Il fantasma di Jack l'impollinatore si è impossessato di tutti gli uomini? (ma non era già così da sempre, in fondo?)
> 
> ...


ma dico : siamo impazzite??????? ma la dignità delle donne dov'è finita?????


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Aprile 2012)

*è solo un maiale fuori dal porcile*



Sabina ha detto:


> Meglio libera e indipendente che con uno che non sa tenerlo dentro ai pantaloni!
> 
> Se la storia e' vera, questo uomo sa amare solo se stesso. Ora che sa che sai e che l'hai accettato e ne vai orgogliosa, chissà cosa arriverà a fare. Piu che la fidanzata sembri la sua slave.


ora che sa che tu sai...si sentirà libero di fare le sue porcate! tanto tu...pur di tenertelo...lo perdonerai sempre!!!...ma....vuoi morire da martire????...che futuro potrai costruire con un tipo così????
LASCIALO SUBITO!!!! NE GUADAGNERAI IN SALUTE E IN DIGNITA' !!!!!


----------



## barblu (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ora che sa che tu sai...si sentirà libero di fare le sue porcate! tanto tu...pur di tenertelo...lo perdonerai sempre!!!...ma....vuoi morire da martire????...che futuro potrai costruire con un tipo così????
> LASCIALO SUBITO!!!! NE GUADAGNERAI IN SALUTE E IN DIGNITA' !!!!!


La storia è vera.
la dignità sta nell'averlo perdonato. Questo mi fa andare avanti a testa alta, credetemi.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

E comunque lui sa che non ci saranno altre concessioni


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E comunque lui sa che non ci saranno altre concessioni


Scusate sono sempre luisa non so perche ma non mi fa accedere


----------



## Eretteo (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E comunque lui sa che non ci saranno altre concessioni


Eh si,con questa spada di Damocle che incombe sulla sua coppa,son convinto che nemmeno dorme la notte.....spero che prima o poi comincerai a volerti un po' di bene,ciao.


----------



## barblu (5 Aprile 2012)

*intanto*

Intanto sono già tre mesi che fa il "bravo".
L'ultima con cui ha chattato e fissato un appuntamento mi risulta risalire a metà gennaio. Mi hanno parlato di un'altra ma lui ha negato.
ciao
Luisa


----------



## Indeciso (5 Aprile 2012)

Mi son letto 14 pagine e alla fine non ho ancora capito se "ci sei o ci fai"....Errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum....... un bel calcio nelle p***e e via.....


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

Luisaaaaa perché è sparito il blog????? Era un altro esperimento????


----------



## barblu (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Luisaaaaa perché è sparito il blog????? Era un altro esperimento????


ciao, no, nessun esperimento, ho ristretto i parametri della privacy. Solo per le vacanze di Pasqua, non mi fido a lasciarlo incustodito. C'è ma è "privato". Torna settimana prossima.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Aprile 2012)

barblu ha detto:


> Intanto sono già tre mesi che fa il "bravo".
> L'ultima con cui ha chattato e fissato un appuntamento mi risulta risalire a metà gennaio.
> Be',dai,tre mesi senza corna sarebbe da mettere sul guinnes,conoscendo il livello ormonal-erettivo del soggetto in esame........sempre che la notizia sia ufficiale e non ufficiosa....
> Mi hanno parlato di un'altra ma lui ha negato.
> ...


Buona Pasqua anche a te.


----------

